
Show HN: Your first serverless Python function with OpenFaaS - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/first-faas-python-function/
======
alexellisuk
Very excited to be one of the top trending projects over on Github -
[https://github.com/trending/go](https://github.com/trending/go)

------
rkcf
Are there any good resources or writeups for FaaS usecases? I have been
hearing about it for a while, but have yet to find myself in a situation where
I would want to integrate this into an application I am working on.

~~~
alexellisuk
I mean it when I say you're only ever one click away from Google. I just
looked and it's full of ideas.

As I explain in the linked video (on the FaaS repo) - Serverless is an
architectural pattern - and it is perfect for building integrations between
third-party services and event-driven architectures.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h2VTE9WnZs&t=954s&index=1&l...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h2VTE9WnZs&t=954s&index=1&list=PLlIapFDp305AiwA17mUNtgi5-u23eHm5j)

